# Pavel Grigorievich Chesnokov (1877 - 1944)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

An Imperial Russian composer who until 1917 completed about 400 sacred choral works. Because of the communist rule all this came to a sudden standstill. Chesnokov happened to be the last choirmaster of Christ the Saviour Cathedral, before this building in Moscow was demolished in 1933. He was so shocked because of this barbarism, that he stopped composing altogether. In present day Russia his compositions are again widely celebrated. In 2000 the site of the soviet swimming pool was exchanged again for the newly build cathedral.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I caught him being used in the BBC production of War and Peace, the Tebe Poem. It always made me think of death, and same goes for the producers of the adaptation:


----------

